# Two new projects completed



## Howard Gordon (Jun 28, 2015)

Up first is a Mead Pathfinder






Last completed is an Elgin Blackhawk.  Special thanks to Joe Mikalanis for getting the project started and to Catfish for moving it along. Still having fun.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 28, 2015)

thanks for sharing Howard.they both look good !!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Great Job.  You need to adopt me so I can live under your porch and learn your art.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 14, 2015)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikiba (Jul 14, 2015)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> Great Job.  You need to adopt me so I can live under your porch and learn your art.



 I wont even take up under the porch space... ill sleep out back to learn!


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 5, 2015)

bikiba said:


> I wont even take up under the porch space... ill sleep out back to learn!




that's all...? 

I'll cut your lawn, do your dishes, and cook you dinner. Ha-cha-cha-chaaaa.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 14, 2015)

He has a nice flat spot for you to sleep.  It is near the fence where the fire ants are.


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 14, 2015)

Those Elgin Blackhawk's remind of vintage Crocker motorcycle's. Very cool.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 15, 2015)

Did you paint them yourself or farm them out?


----------



## rocketman (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow! Nice keepers..........


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 21, 2015)

Great pictures of a couple of stunning bicycles-you must be a proud papa!


----------



## dave429 (Oct 27, 2015)

Love your work! Where did you find the mead pathfinder tires?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Oct 28, 2015)

28" tires available at Memory Lane Classics, Grand Rapids Ohio.


dave429 said:


> Love your work! Where did you find the mead pathfinder tires?


----------



## catfish (Oct 28, 2015)

Very nice bikes! I'm glad I could help.    Catfish



Howard Gordon said:


> Up first is a Mead Pathfinder
> View attachment 222540
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## larock65 (Oct 29, 2015)

Great projects! 
Very well done!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 3, 2015)

Howard Gordon said:


> 28" tires available at Memory Lane Classics, Grand Rapids Ohio.




Thanks, I will check them out!


----------

